# Datenbank zur laufzeit wechseln...



## Gossi (24. Nov 2009)

....Hallo,

Ich habe mal ne Frage was das wechseln einer Datenbank zur Laufzeit eines Programmes angeht.

Also, ich habe eine Internetseite erstellt, diese gibt einen view über eine vorher festgelegte DB.

Jetzt möchte ich eine Auswahlbox erstellen, die alle Server anzeigt (die vorher in eine Liste/Array geschrieben werden) und wenn man dort einen Server auswählt, soll die Internetseite einen view dieser DB anzeigen.

Nun hatte ich erst die Idee (ich arbeite mit dem Springframework 2.0 oder 2.5 ) die web.xml
zu ändern, dann ist mir jedoch eingefallen, dass ich dann bei jedem change ein neues .war
erstellen müsste und den Server restarten müsste.

Nun bin ich mit meinen Java-Kenntnissen am Ende und hoffe Ihr könnt mir Helfen.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus :toll:


----------



## neonfly (25. Nov 2009)

```
BasicDataSource ds = new BasicDataSource();
ds.setDriverClassName(<DB-Treiber>);
ds.setUsername(<Benutzername>);
ds.setPassword(<Passwort>);
ds.setUrl(<DB-Verbindung>);

JdbcTemplate lvJdbcTemplate = new JdbcTemplate(ds)
//...
```


----------



## Gossi (25. Nov 2009)

neonfly hat gesagt.:


> ```
> BasicDataSource ds = new BasicDataSource();
> ds.setDriverClassName(<DB-Treiber>);
> ds.setUsername(<Benutzername>);
> ...



Danke, das habe ich gesucht :toll:


----------

